# Knitting socks



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

ok so im going to FL in 2 weeks and i want to learn how to make socks on the way down, but i need a vary beginner pattern , i have ben looking at Ravely but thay only have 5 pages of socks .. is thare a pattern that you can recamend ??


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you want to learn with double point needles or circular needles? Another good site that has helped me alot is Learn How to Knit | KnittingHelp.com they have alot of videos you can watch and free patterns for beginners on up. I am a watch and see type of girl. If I can see it I can usually get it done.


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

ill like to learn on double point needles


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here you go pyrobear. 

Silver's Sock Class


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

thank you GAM i think thats the one im gonna yous, just the pattern to get my feet wet befour i jump in with a cable shell god knows what and drown ..


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pyrobear remember we are here for you if you have questions. Good luck!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Pyrobear,

I learned on silvers tutorial and with this forums help and encouragement. :thumb::bow:

Sometimes I need visuals and found these on you tube. They helped me too
It follows along with silvers tutorial.

Have Fun!!


Pt 1: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NQMGCo_mXY]How to Knit Socks, part 1 Getting started with dpns - YouTube[/ame] 
Pt 2: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZH***gIWt4&feature=related]How to Knit Socks, part 2 - Make the Heel - YouTube[/ame]
Pt 3: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN2B47KDNTM&feature=related]How to Knit Socks, part 3 Turn Heel /Shape heel gusset - YouTube[/ame]
Pt 4: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkE9ZVrHrR0&feature=related]How to Knit Socks, part 4 Shape and graft toe - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Here you go pyrobear.
> 
> Silver's Sock Class


So I says to My Ann - Why would you knit with four needles?You see what a grasshopper I am! 

She is the one who has the near - eyesight and patience. I am the one who can keep check on her on a crochet project to keep the rows in equal number of stitches - after i notice her pulling it apart. 

Maybe one day we'll make a pair, as a pair, while the au pair watches the kids and lambs.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Remember that socks are really not that hard--just do exactly what it says, one thing at a time. If I can do it, you can. Since I didn't have help, I used a DVD, but Youtube is good now-a-days. I also like the 4 double points, I found the circular's confusing, but I love them for everything else, so maybe I'll try again. But don't you need two circulars? Or not?


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pyro, you ever made a mitten?

A sock is like a mitten but with no thumb, and a heel in the middle of the thing.

If you are really anxious about it or find it terribly confusing, maybe do a pair of mitts first as a way to ease in. Mitts are small and get done quickly, and you get the hang of working in the round on something less fiddly than a sock.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

frazzlehead said:


> Pyro, you ever made a mitten?
> 
> A sock is like a mitten but with no thumb, and a heel in the middle of the thing.
> 
> If you are really anxious about it or find it terribly confusing, maybe do a pair of mitts first as a way to ease in. Mitts are small and get done quickly, and you get the hang of working in the round on something less fiddly than a sock.


Mittens! Sounds like a good project. My hands get so cold when I am not walking or otherwise active.

Thanks Frazlehead.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Ana Bluebird said:


> Remember that socks are really not that hard--just do exactly what it says, one thing at a time. If I can do it, you can. Since I didn't have help, I used a DVD, but Youtube is good now-a-days. I also like the 4 double points, I found the circular's confusing, but I love them for everything else, so maybe I'll try again. But don't you need two circulars? Or not?


NO you dont need 2. I switch back and forth from dpns to 1 circular at certain point.


Pt1 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVXLOG1L8LM]Learn to Knit Magic Loop Socks - Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]
Pt2 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6nAHacpJuY]Learn to Knit Magic Loop Socks - Part 2 - YouTube[/ame]
Pt3 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KKKzQceuww&feature=relmfu]Learn to Knit Magic Loop Socks - Part 3 - YouTube[/ame]
Pt4 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzEcGcJowQY&feature=relmfu]Learn to Knit Magic Loop Socks - Part 4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

well every one i got the ribbing done the heel and the gusset and working down to the toes on the frist sock :nanner::bouncy:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

ALRIGHT!!!!! Well done girl, keep going.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

pyrobear said:


> ok so im going to FL in 2 weeks and i want to learn how to make socks on the way down, but i need a vary beginner pattern , i have ben looking at Ravely but thay only have 5 pages of socks .. is thare a pattern that you can recamend ??


I have only knit 2 pair of socks over the past 20 years or so, but I did a search for free, knit sock patterns on Ravelry and came up with 4859 patterns, 135 pages worth.

The number is overwhelming. 

I think I will continue to let my daughter be the sock knitter for the family and I will stick with sweaters. She has a wonderful sense of how to measure and fit so that the socks she makes us are always perfectly lovely. She does hers toe up, two at a time, on magic-looped circulars.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

pyrobear said:


> well every one i got the ribbing done the heel and the gusset and working down to the toes on the frist sock :nanner::bouncy:


Way to go!! The hard part is done. And soon you will have your own
sock(s). There really is nothing quite like the feeling and fit of your own socks!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

now time for sock # 2


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Learn to do by doing! Look at you go!

WOOHOO!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay Pyrobear!!! Whoot whoot!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Great work!
Keep it up.
That 2nd sock will go much faster.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Very inspiring and pretty pictures, PyroBear, as I sit here working on my first pair.
I'm doing one sock in size 1 needles and the other sock in a size 2.
When I decide which one I like better I'll do it in its matching size.

The vids are helpful, too.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Awesome job getting it done, I love the colors.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice job! I love the colors :thumb: 
I think its fun!

Stef, you are braver than I. So far the smallest needle Ive used is #3.
Glad you liked the vids, they helped me in places too. Right now I just started using a fingering yarn. Im not sure that I like it, yet. Its just so small after my usual #4 worsted. I will see how it looks and then decide.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob: Great job!!!!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

Great Job very pretty


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

sock 2 is *done* :banana::rock::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Way to go!!!! Great job and I love your sock!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woo, Woo, Hoo!!!!!! Great job! Now, put them on your feet and take a picture


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Marchwind said:


> Woo, Woo, Hoo!!!!!! Great job! Now, put them on your feet and take a picture


I agree totally! The first sock looked wonderful, now we need to see them both on your feet!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I like the pics and the colors. Nice job!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I am encouraged Pyrobear, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay!!!! Those look great Pyrobear. Congratulations!

They even match


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Chiming in with the chorus here: you did a beautiful job!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo! 
You now rock the sock knitting! :rock:

Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wonderful socks!


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Great job!!! I love that feeling you get when you finish a pair of socks.


----------

